# [SOLVED] Advantages of a Cooling Pad



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey! :smile:

Is a laptop cooling pad a good investment? It is for a brand new laptop. What effect will it have on my laptop? Better battery? Better life of parts? Will it make my laptop last longer? What would be a good brand? Cooler Master? Deep Cool? What would be a reasonable amount to spend on it?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Advantages of a Cooling Pad*

I was looking into this one. 

Belkin Laptop Cooling PAD Belkin Part NO F5L055 | eBay


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Advantages of a Cooling Pad*

I had a laptop that was getting errors and was so warm it was uncomfortable to hold when running. I purchased the cheapest cooling pad walmart sold and it worked. Since it was usb, there was really no noticeable difference in battery life. Heat is not good for electronic components so most likely the laptop lasted longer. 

IMO, there really is not a need for a cooling fan unless your laptop is running hot. If the laptop is already running cool, a cooling pad will not do anything for it. also it means more to carry.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Advantages of a Cooling Pad*

Hi Babbzzz :wave: - I'd wait to see what temps the laptop reaches, before getting a cooler for it. So long as the laptop is used on a 'solid' surface (against a 'fluffy' surface like cloth etc.) that allows free air-movement to/from the air-vents underneath and doesn't hold dust/fluff that can be sucked into the machine. 

Mrs WereBo's Toshiba Satellite laptop runs a lot cooler with a couple of small (cleaned) plastic bottle-lids fixed to the 2 back feet (using 'blu-tak'), it lifts the back of the laptop by approx 1/2"-3/4" and allows a lot more space for the air to enter the intake. It also tips the keyboard slightly, making it easier for her to type :wink:

Also, although some folks here recommend 'Belkin' products, I've never bought anything from them that wasn't either faulty or just about adequate for the job - I now avoid 'Belkin' like the plague.

Regarding the cooler you linked to, a lot of laptops have the bottom air-vent at one side of the machine, a cooler with the fan in the centre isn't going to do much to help cool it. Look for a cooler that has the fan in the approximate position as the air-vents (It might need to be a 'twin-fan' pad, with left and right-sided fans).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Advantages of a Cooling Pad*

Cooling pads are OK if needed but if the unit isn't running above normal temps I doubt you would see any benefit.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Advantages of a Cooling Pad*

Okay. Thanks for the kind words of advice guys. I think I will postpone it for now.


----------

